# Anyone use TT bars on a Soloist?



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone use TT bars on a Soloist Team? I know you would have to replace all the cables, but I may buy a ST and try it for ITT. I'm wondering how the bike felt.

I don't want to buy a dedicated TT bike and realize I don't like ITT.

If you have pics, please post them.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

profile design carbon aero stryke..... for me these clipons were the best BANG for the BUCK.... carbon great set.. great F:19 elbow pads... great look... etc... 

sorry dont have recent pictures with mine since i sold my TT/TRI set up ... going more road oriented with profile design carbon jammer gt.... smaller reach/handles


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

find a decent used pair of cheap PD aerobars... you don't need to reroute your cabling/shifting unless you are that serious about it. it won't save you that much time if you're just starting out.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

OneGear said:


> it won't save you that much time if you're just starting out.


That's a good point. I'll go with some clip-ons.


----------

